# OMG - she's a he!!!



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

The little female I got 20 days ago just showed me some huge nuts 

And of course he has been living together with Bianca and Kali, so i guess they both have been mating with the little rascal :?

So since I might get a lot of babies soon, i would like to know what colour "Josefine" is and what colours and markings i can expect 

The little cheater "Josefine":









Proof she's a he  

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Kali is black berkshire satin longhair (she carry chocolate) and Bianca is broken red (very undermarked, only 3 tiny red spots).

Hope you guys will help me here


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

How old is she ?...oh I mean he :lol: 
It doesnt seem to have much if any hair in the region in question, and I have to say that I have not come across a buck with out hair in that area :? You dont think it could be something else do you?
How long has the mouse in question been with these females?

Is anyone else thinking anything about this?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> How old is she ?...oh I mean he :lol:
> It doesnt seem to have much if any hair in the region in question, and I have to say that I have not come across a buck with out hair in that area :? You dont think it could be something else do you?
> How long has the mouse in question been with these females?
> 
> Is anyone else thinking anything about this?


I don't know when he was born, he was from a fair. But from his size when i had him home, i would say he's somewhere between 6-8 weeks.

I am sure he's a male, i have had several males the last couple of years so i know what a pair of testicles looks like on a mouse 

He has been with the others for 20 days today.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I wasnt saying you didnt  
Oh well lets see what happens, I guess some show earlier than others!
I put my 6wk old buck with 2 does that I had, I ran out of cages (we had an emergency) and I was going to put him with them anyway but was hoping it would happen too quickly but sure enough 20 days later we had new additions.  But would you believe it I think I've sold them already! and they are only 1 1/2 wks old!
Is'nt it just the way you breed on a schedule and no ones interested and then when something like that happens they go like hot cakes  
Any how post pics when the liittle ones arrive


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> I wasnt saying you didnt
> Oh well lets see what happens, I guess some show earlier than others!
> I put my 6wk old buck with 2 does that I had, I ran out of cages (we had an emergency) and I was going to put him with them anyway but was hoping it would happen too quickly but sure enough 20 days later we had new additions.  But would you believe it I think I've sold them already! and they are only 1 1/2 wks old!
> Is'nt it just the way you breed on a schedule and no ones interested and then when something like that happens they go like hot cakes
> Any how post pics when the liittle ones arrive


And i shouldn't have more than one male mouse... But i love the little rascal so i just have to keep him 

I will post lots of pics when the babies arrive - i can't stop posting babypics :lol:

Actually there might be baby pics from Pixie very soon, she's very pregnant and ready to pop anytime now. The father is Mr. Jinks.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

with balls like that i'd say he's probobly done the deed already


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG I bet the girls where fighting over him with nuts like that :lol:

Baby Pics When They Arrive


----------



## CBE Rodents (Jan 11, 2009)

I too have done this... I checked the entire litter, culled who I didn't want and separated out the boys. One of the girls that I left in the community pen was a pretty little banded Argente. 'She' matured a little more and one day I was enjoying myself simply watching them. And sure enough... NUTS! ARG!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lucky me, he didn't get any of the females pregnant


----------

